# What do you need to become a digital artist?



## Sylox (Apr 5, 2015)

Just curious. If I wanted to become a digital artist, where would I start?


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 5, 2015)

I would recommend starting with traditional media like pencil and pens before I would make the jump to digital. Traditional skills are the foundation of art and translate very easily into the digital realm (not the other way around). Read books by Loomis, and Hogarth. Avoid anime or any other 'style' untill you have the foundations under your belt. When you do take the digital step you will need to invest in a drawing tablet (wacom is the best). A mouse is not going to cut it. When you have your tablet you with need a painting app. Photoshop is the gold standard and is $20 a mo. But it you do not want to pay then you can get gimp, mypaint,Krita, inkscape. Now you need to practice. Watch all the videos on CTRLPAINT.COM and practice the techniques he teaches you. Make sure when you are practicing that you draw as much from life as with your imagination. Draw more then just furry art. Draw anything. Challenge yourself. practice practice practice. Research and find references before you start any drawing


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 5, 2015)

I lot a free time. c:


----------



## Gnarl (Apr 5, 2015)

It is important to learn to see. Too many artists get caught by drawing what they know instead of what they see. I agree with the others though, practice, practice and when you think you have it down, practice some more!


----------



## Shaia (Apr 5, 2015)

Some skills and a lot of free time.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 5, 2015)

Mhh. You could start with a tablet x'D
But seriously. Thats one physical thing


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Apr 5, 2015)

Maugryph is absolutely right. If you can look at your art and honestly say that it could be better, start by learning the basics. These are perspective, anatomy, proportions, shading, color theory, and composition. There are heaps of books, youtube videos, and tutorials on the web to help you with all of these. And of course, start with paper and pencil first. Buying a drawing tablet does not replace learning these skills in traditional media. 

Its about practicing alongside research and learning. They go hand-in-hand, you can't do one without the other and learn how to draw better.


----------



## Meggyc (Apr 5, 2015)

A traditional foundation and understanding of the fundamentals (anatomy, composition, perspective, color) is very important, but as far as tools needed, it would depend on what you're doing. Technically one could create (somewhat) decent art with a mouse and a basic MSPaint software with enough effort put into it, if you're playing around. It's not so much about the tools as it is how the artist uses them. Realistically though, programs like Paint will only go so far.
If you're taking the next step, a drawing tablet is very important to have (unless you enjoy drawing with something that feels like drawing with a potato) If you're looking to get into vector art and you have a Mac, I would recommend Affinity Designer.  For a cheap alternative to Photoshop, I've heard good things about Pixelmator, but I've never used it personally, so don't take my word for it.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 5, 2015)

If you already know how to draw then just an artist tablet which is available anywhere really.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 5, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I would recommend starting with traditional media like pencil and pens before I would make the jump to digital. Traditional skills are the foundation of art and translate very easily into the digital realm (not the other way around). Read books by Loomis, and Hogarth. Avoid anime or any other 'style' untill you have the foundations under your belt. When you do take the digital step you will need to invest in a drawing tablet (wacom is the best). A mouse is not going to cut it. When you have your tablet you with need a painting app. Photoshop is the gold standard and is $20 a mo. But it you do not want to pay then you can get gimp, mypaint,Krita, inkscape. Now you need to practice. Watch all the videos on CTRLPAINT.COM and practice the techniques he teaches you. Make sure when you are practicing that you draw as much from life as with your imagination. Draw more then just furry art. Draw anything. Challenge yourself. practice practice practice. Research and find references before you start any drawing



These are some great tips Maugryph, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Furosity (Apr 8, 2015)

I second getting the basics down. Years ago, I attempted digital and was utterly frustrated with it. I just couldn't get it to work. But I was just completely lacking in fundamentals. You need the fundamentals before going digital for sure, be it drawing or painting. Also yes, the references are very important. I was confused at just how amazing some of my favourite artists were until I realised they used references for even the most minor works, often using models dressed in the required clothing. Obviously most of us don't have that luxury.


----------



## Bertross (Apr 8, 2015)

It really depends on your initial ability. You need to focus on the basics of art. Shapes / Lighting / Figure / Composition. I would start with live drawing at a local school after hours. This forces you to draw what you see quickly and helps you improve line work mentally. 

After your confident with lines move on to lighting. Make it simple, dont move to advanced things 1st.


----------



## S.D.O.S. (Apr 10, 2015)

A desk, a PC, a good chair, lots of drinks, a simple wacom tablet will do, oh lots of drinks, time to invest in yourself... oh and lots of drinks. 

Don't forget, lots of drinks.


----------



## facelessmaker (Apr 12, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I would recommend starting with traditional media like pencil and pens before I would make the jump to digital. Traditional skills are the foundation of art and translate very easily into the digital realm (not the other way around). Read books by Loomis, and Hogarth. Avoid anime or any other 'style' untill you have the foundations under your belt. When you do take the digital step you will need to invest in a drawing tablet (wacom is the best). A mouse is not going to cut it. When you have your tablet you with need a painting app. Photoshop is the gold standard and is $20 a mo. But it you do not want to pay then you can get gimp, mypaint,Krita, inkscape. Now you need to practice. Watch all the videos on CTRLPAINT.COM and practice the techniques he teaches you. Make sure when you are practicing that you draw as much from life as with your imagination. Draw more then just furry art. Draw anything. Challenge yourself. practice practice practice. Research and find references before you start any drawing


 Wow. Thank you for posting that website. I've been looking for something that basic for awhile. Now I don't feel quite like I'm looking at a maze.

CTRLPAINT.COM


----------



## Sylox (Apr 13, 2015)

I practice drawing every other day and have gotten into the habit of sketching things around me and am starting to learn about shading techniques.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

Just curious, what kind of Wacom should a beginner get?


----------



## pheonixbat (Apr 14, 2015)

The one I started with was an ol' $60 small Wacom Bamboo which worked for me for a really long time! They're reliable and cheap, great to get used to tablets!


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

pheonixbat said:


> The one I started with was an ol' $60 small Wacom Bamboo which worked for me for a really long time! They're reliable and cheap, great to get used to tablets!



The WACOM Graphire4 I have is like 15yrs or older cant remember exactly, but damn its long lasting.
It's also the one i am still using now


----------



## S.D.O.S. (Apr 15, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Just curious, what kind of Wacom should a beginner get?



That's like the "what brush do you use?" meaning if I use that brush I'll draw better? Tablets are the same thing. Buy the most cheap one you find from Wacom. I still use a cheap one and I work in the game industry, doesn't matter.


----------



## Brass (Apr 15, 2015)

a computer. good luck. they're hard to find


----------



## Furosity (Apr 15, 2015)

Brass said:


> a computer. good luck. they're hard to find



You're telling me. Luckily I can cobble together rudimentary posts from animal droppings and twigs stuck to sack cloth. Seems to work fine, but I wish I had one of them computees.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Would it be cheaper to get a tablet at Best Buy or get one online?


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 17, 2015)

I got mine for 50â‚¬ thats about 50$ at the moment.
Thats reaaaally not much and its a really good tablet.

Wacom Ctl 480 s-s     search online for it


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for the response Josh. I'll go online and compare prices.


----------



## jojo218 (Apr 19, 2015)

A lot of free time, a decent laptop, a graphic tablet and what most important is good net connection to watch tutorials


----------



## moondevourer (Apr 19, 2015)

Just kind of echoing everyone else here, but a strong traditional foundation can help and translates more easily to digital than the other way around - for me, at least, it was a matter of getting used to using a tablet and finding ways to convert what I'd learned/done traditionally into digital techniques. As for the traditional basis? Practice. This practice can be obtained through tutorials, classes, and your own effort/study. This is the part that takes years :'D
The two physical things you really need are: any sort of computer made after like 2007 [I'm running on a dying 5-year-old toaster and it's never had problems running Photoshop or SAI] and a graphics tablet [basically Wacom anything, I use a Bamboo Splash, though it cost less back when I bought mine, it seems @_@]. 
As for software, I personally use a mix of Paint Tool SAI and Photoshop CS5. The software licenses for SAI and PS both cost money, but yarhar fiddledeedee...


----------



## Sylox (Apr 23, 2015)

I finally saved $120 and will be buying the tablet soon.


----------



## Sinkio_Vitrell (Apr 23, 2015)

Through Amazon I got a refurbished Intous 5 touch (now called Intous Pro) for 130. I've had it for two years and it's still kicking!


----------



## Sylox (Apr 29, 2015)

After being lazy and totally forgetful, I finally purchased a Wacom ctl480 (pen and touch small). Should be arriving by Tuesday.


----------

